# Aspirin, yes or no.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I have heard mixed reviews on this. Vet says it is OK, have heard other people say it is not good for them. Dog just went 3 days straight of hunting. She is a little sore, moving slow, but no limp and still happy as a clam.

My father has done it for as long as I can remember. Why should, or should I not give aspirin to my dog?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Rimadyl. Works like a charm. No danger to the dog.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dogs have a very short digestive tract and can have problems with all nsaids, including rimadyl....vets seem to be more liberal wtih aspirin lately.

Personally I would try giving three grams of fish oil pills and a quality Glucosmine chondroitin supplement product like dasequin and see if that was effective first.

Three days straight is about all any dog that really hunts hard can handle in my experience FWIW.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Dogs have a very short digestive tract and can have problems with all nsaids, including rimadyl....vets seem to be more liberal wtih aspirin lately.
> 
> Personally I would try giving three grams of fish oil pills and a quality Glucosmine chondroitin supplement product like dasequin and see if that was effective first.
> 
> Three days straight is about all any dog that really hunts hard can handle in my experience FWIW.


Her best day of hunting was on the third day. She slowed down a bit and quit running over birds.

I may try the supplements. I have heard mixed reviews on them too...hard on the stomach, only effective after a sustained amount of time.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Give them with food, they aren't hard on the stomach, theres much research supporting them, I take them everyday myself.

You are correct they do take awhile to start to work


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Dick Monson said:


> Rimadyl. Works like a charm. No danger to the dog.


Long term use of Rimadyl kills the dogs liver. Great for short term use ONLY. I have beeb giving my dogs asprin for 25 years and have never had a bad reaction yet. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

In the mid-90's, I had a Lab, about 90 lbs., that blew out a knee that had to be surgically repaired. Orthopedic vet who did the surgery recommended Ascriptin (aspirin coated with Maalox) when the dog was going to be hunted hard. Said I could give the dog up to 6 tabs a day, although I usually stopped at 4, 2 before the hunt and 2 at the end of the day. Indicated that long-term, everyday use of aspirin was not a good idea, but targeted use like this was OK. Dog died at 8 of cancer, but had no gastro-intestinal problems that I was aware of.

Although my next dog, also a Lab, 85 lbs., had no major orthopedic problems, as she aged and became more arthritic, I used a similar Ascriptin regimen with her. Really seemed to help her comfort level after the day's hunt and next day she was eager to go again, with negligible stiffness / soreness. Again, no gastro-intestinal problems that I was aware of. This dog died this summer, age 16, of "old age".

I generally agree with the 3 day rule, although my current Lab, 7 years and 65 lbs., hunted 10 consecutive days recently back in ND and seemed to hold up well. Admittedly a few of these 10 days were half-day hunts. Little or no use of Ascriptin for her on this trip.

I've always checked out my thinking on anti-inflammatories with my vet.


----------

